# Phishing Alert: BellSouth



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

Websense® Security Labs™ has received reports of a new phishing attack that targets customers of BellSouth. Users receive a spoofed email message, which claims that their account details must be updated to keep the account active. The message provides a link to a phishing website that requests personal and financial information.

The phishing site is hosted in the United States and Switzerland and was up at the time of this alert.

Phishing Email:

Dear BellSouth Customer,

It has come to our attention that your BellSouth User Profile records are out of date. This requires you to update your User Profile information. Failure to update will result in cancellation of service, Terms of Service (TOS) violations or future billing problems.
Please update your records within 48 hours using the link button below: <LINK REMOVED>
(C) 2006 BellSouth Corp. All Rights Reserved


----------

